# Chandie's Bunny ... woot. ^_^



## ChandieLee (Mar 27, 2007)

So, I decided to start a blog.
I do have alot of time on my hands, so why not? 

But where to start?:?

From the beginning- 

I have 2 nifty little bunnies- an all black netherland dwarf, who is abuck, and an all white polish dwarf who is a doe. The boy's name isNecro- The girl's name is Bunny... though for some reason we've startedcalling her Belle... onder:

Anyway, I got Belle (Bunny) for Christmas, after begging my parents for a bunny.
And I got Necro just a few days ago to keep Belle company.:colors:

Before we got Necro, Belle seemed very lonely and depressed, becauseall she wanted to do was eat and sleep, even when someone sat on thefloor to play with her.
I have to say, she's been more social since we brought Necro home. :bunnydance:



Unfortunately, I haven't been able to spend much time with the bunnies-I recently had a tonsillectomy.  So, I'm pretty much asleep all thetime due to pain meds.
Luckily, my boyfriend is here to me. He's taking great care of the bunnies- and me.
The bunnies just totally love him. 

I guess that's all for now.
I'll get some pics up eventually.

Chandie Lee, and the buns!
:bunny18


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 27, 2007)

Please tell me that one or both of them are neutered?

She may be more active now (and that is good) - but they can and willbreed in an incredibly brief period of time (can take less than aminute with an experienced buck and a very willing doe).

Also - in case you are thinking of breeding - Netherland Dwarfs (fromwhat I hear) have the highest fatality rates among newborns due to thedwarfing genes and the hardest times with giving birth.....at leastthat is what I've been told. - I work with Lionheads ....

Peg

P.S. Congrats on your bunnies and on having a boyfriend who isn't jealous of them but is good with them!


----------



## ChandieLee (Mar 28, 2007)

Erm... :foreheadsmack: I actually tried to bondthem before I knew how quickly Belle could get pregnant.... Ifeel pretty embarrassed now because I had no idea. :sigh
The woman I got Necro from said that he was still too young to reallyknow that he was male and he most likely wouldn't try to mount Belle.Urgh. So now, I'm not sure if Belle is pregnant or not.... Iknow he's not an experienced buck at all though. He's only 2 months andhas previously been caged with 3 other bucks...
*confused* 

Aaaahh.... anyone know what I should do.
I'm sorry... I feel incredibly stupid.
I'm definitely a newbie.ullhair:



Erm, yeah, on a better note, yes my boyfriend is great with thebunnies. He's not jealous at all. If anyone should be jealous, itshould be me. He totally adores Necro and Belle.:sunshine:


----------



## ChandieLee (Mar 28, 2007)

Also...

I posted on the forum... not sure where... a few days ago about Bellemounting Necro... and everyone gave me great advice about not lettingthem interact...
I just wanted to let you know that I let them interact _before_ I asked for advice. 
I just wanted to let you know that so you didn't think I was somein-sensitive snob who asks people for advice but doesn't listen toit.... 
Sometimes I just get kind of "urgh" and forget things due to evil narcotics :X


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey it happens, now you know and can tell yournon drugged boyfriend. I know the feeling I take meds and end up notremembering anything.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey Chandie, can't wait to see pictures of the buns!

Mistakes happen, it's okay. You didn't mean to breed them, and as yousaid, you're new to this. If Bunny is pregnant, hopefully it'll be asmoothe delivery and everybunny will be fine. Then you can get herspayed (really cuts down on the risks of reproductive cancers too!) andthen this will all be history. 

Welcome to the forum! :wave2


----------



## ChandieLee (Mar 28, 2007)

So, I'm not feeling so great today. I guess that expected after having a tonsillectomy though.
Luckily the buns have someone to look after them and play with them- myboyfriend.:bunnydance: They are being a bit mischievous though:jumpforjoy:

Bunny keep trying to go under the heater- it's a gas heater; Every sooften, a little fire starts in it. The last thing we want is for her toget burnt....

I suppose I'll rest now.

Oh, and I'm hoping to get a disposable camera this weekend so I can take some pictures; my digital camera is broken. :?

Anyway, I'll go rest.

Chandie and the Bunnies. :bunny18


----------



## ChandieLee (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm a bit sad.

Necro doesn't seem to want anything to do with me or my boyfriend.We've tried sitting on the floor, so he could come up to us on his ownif he got curious, but he hasn't. He actually tries to avoid us... hekinda detours around us. 
And if we walk the slightest bit his way, he takes off running. He alsohides in the way corner of his cage everytime one of us opens it to lethim out or feed him.
Although, I don't think he's unhappy; he does lots of binkies and dead bunny flops.
I'm just not sure what to do.

Bunny (Belle) is great as usual :bunnydance:
She's very nosey. ^_^

I'm still working on getting some pictures.
Hopefully they'll be up by next week.


----------



## ChandieLee (Apr 6, 2007)

It's been a few days...
Mainly because I'm waiting to get some pictures up &gt;_&lt;
It's going to be a little difficult because my digital camera is broken...
I'm not sure how to fix it. 
Somehow the lense is pink. onder:

Anyway, on to the Bunnies!

Bunny Belle has her first appointment next Thursday, to see the vet. Just a check-up.
She's been very moody and giving me the butt often. It seems she gets angry if I ven look at her "the wrong way."
Ha ha. My mom is highly amused. She said that Belle reminds her of mewhen I was younger. Lol, they used to call me "Little Miss 'Tude." Ithink I'll pass that nickname down to Belle. :sunshine:


Necro is still very skittish and very shy. He won't eat unless hethinks we're not looking. Atleast he's happy (I think) He does lots andlots of binkies.

I thought I should explain Necro's name.
It's not as 'morbid' as it sounds. :?
I actually bought Necro for my boyfriend, who lives with me and my parents at the current moment.
Anyway, my boyfriend, loooooves video games. Like he lives for them 24/7 almost ^_^.
There is this character from one of his games, called Dizzy and she haswings; a black one and a white one. Well, the black wing's name isNecro. 
He was going to name the little guy Chaos, but it just didn't fit him. Necro is so well-behaved.

Well, I'm off to I-Party for Easter supplies.
Then to PetCo for Bunny surprises! ^_^
Woot.

Chandie and the Bunnies!


----------



## binkies (Apr 6, 2007)

Eeek! Pink bunnies......could be artistic? I hope Miss Tude's appointment goes well.


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey there - just keep working with Necro, I'msure eventually he will come around and trust you enough to let you pethim every now and then.  

My bun Charlie runs away from me if he sees me walk over to him - hethinks I'll pick him up, so he high-tails it out of my reach.I always have to be sitting down for him to come over and explore me.

Can't wait to see pictures of your two!

Are you thinking of getting one of them fixed? How old isBelle? Are you considering getting her spayed?Bonded bunnies are tons of fun!

_________
Nadia


----------



## ChandieLee (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, I'm definitely getting Belle spayed.
That's why I'm bringing her to the vet.
When I called around to see how much getting her spayed would cost,every place I called said that she would have to have a check-up first,which is understandable.
I may have to wait to get her spayed, as she might be pregnant; whichbrings me to my next question; how long do you have to wait to spay abunny after she has her babies? Can I get her spayed right away, orshould I wait? My mom thinks I should wait, so Belle can be here totake care of the babies. I'm also thinking that could be a good ideabecause Belle may not feel up to taking care of the babies aftergettingspayed.

:dunno:

Good news.

I should have pictures up on Easter Sunday... at some point.
Mysister has a camera phone, and since she pretty ruined my camerasomehow (cause she was the last one to use it :X) I think it's onlyfair that she let me use her phone to take pictures.  Yay.

Chandie and the Bunnies.




:happybunny:
....This makes me laugh. ^_^


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 7, 2007)

:bunnydance:Can't wait for the pictures!!

Hmm, I'm really not sure about the spaying thing - that would be a goodpost for the rabbitry section, I'm sure someone there will have goodadvice.

__________
Nadia


----------



## binkies (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't know the exacts with rabbits, but I doknow that in cats you can't spay until there isn't any milk. It is verydangerous to cut into them when they have milk.


----------



## ChandieLee (Apr 8, 2007)

It's Easter, so that means I have the pictures that I promised! ^_^

Meet Bunny Belle a.k.a Little Miss 'Tude.























































Meet Necro... he doesn't like the camera much...
















































These are my bunnies ^_^


We had a good Easter. Not too many people came over, so neither of them got too overwhelmed. 

I was wondering... I though Bunny Belle was a Polish Dwarf... but I'm not sure now...
Does anyone know for sure by looking at her that she's a Polish Dwarf? Or is she another breed?




I hope everyone had a great Easter!!


Chandie and the Bunnies! :bunnydance:


----------



## ChandieLee (Apr 8, 2007)

Here's two more pictures of Necro ^_^


----------



## binkies (Apr 8, 2007)

They are adorable! Thank you for letting us get to see your angels.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 9, 2007)

Oh they are just adorable!:sunshine: I have ablack bunny and a REW bonded too. She looks a little big to be a Polishto me...maybe ask over in the Rabbitry to get a more definite answer.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 9, 2007)

NECRO! OMG! I WANT HIM! He looks like my Connor!


----------



## ChandieLee (Apr 9, 2007)

Necro does look like your Connor ^_^
He is very adorable by the way.

Thankyou Michaela and Binkies for the compliments.
I'll pass them on to Bunny Belle and Necro. :bunnydance:



My mom told me something that is rather sad. 
It's really sad, forgive me if it seems offensive or anything. :cry1:


The man who gave me Bunny Belle lost all of his bunnies.


He kept his bunnies outside in hutches... and he lived near the woods.
I guess the bunnies were getting out, because every couple of days he'dfind one of them dead (and here's the part that really got me) and halfeaten.

We have alot of coyotes in parts of Massachusetts, so we're thinking the coyotes got to them 


Actually, alot of people lose their pets to coyotes out here.



I feel really bad now, because I wish I could have taken all of them.


:bigtears:


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey - great pictures!! I love black and white bunny couples. Are they bonded or seperate?

That's sad about the guy losing his bunnies - when you have outsidebunnies you have to really careful about predators and having yourbunnies in a secure area where predetors cannot get to them. 

________
Nadia


----------



## ChandieLee (Apr 9, 2007)

Well, before I knew anything, I tried to bondthem, and whaddya know.... Bunny Belle got pregnant :? She's actuallydue around the 26th.
So, I don't know, they really took to each other the day I brought Necro home... well kinda... Belle kept showing her dominance.
But now that she's pregnant, I'm not even sure if I should keep them seperated, or let them roam around at the same time.
I really should have asked that too, now that I think about it. 
I kinda have alot on my plate right now, what with recovering fromsurgery and trying to get my life back together, so my memory is alittle blah.


----------



## binkies (Apr 9, 2007)

Just a small piece of advice.....unless you are100% positive she is pregnant, then I wouldn't let them be together.Because if for some odd chance she didn't take, and you let them betogether they will have another chance at getting pregnant.

We all understand what you are going through, give it a little time andyour life will be all back together and everything as normal as itcould be.


----------



## ChandieLee (Apr 11, 2007)

Bunny Belle has her first visit to the vet tomorrow- well, if it doesn't snow too much.
I'll keep ya posted ^_^


----------



## binkies (Apr 11, 2007)

Can't wait to hear! Best of luck.


----------



## ChandieLee (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, we're back from the vet.
Belle was so well-behaved... I hardly knew she was my bunny 
The vet said that Belle is very healthy.
And... she's not pregnant.
So, I made an appointment for her spay, which will be on May 11th.
Now that I know that she isn't going to have babies, I'll definitely need to keep her and Necro seperated. 
It's going to be a little sad, because they're used to eachother now,but they won't be able to go near eachother for a little over the month.
Necro is trying to rip open his cage as I write this. 

I'll have to try an ease their stress during this period, but I'm not quite sure how.


----------



## ChandieLee (Apr 14, 2007)

Keeping Belle and Necro apart is harder than Ithought it might be- not physically though. Everytime I let one of themout, they'll lay by the other one's cage. They just seem so sad without each other. I know it's important to keep them apart now though,especially now that Belle is doing the love dance.

I forgot to mention when I wrote yesterday; Belle is about 3 3/4 pounds.
I also asked the vet what breed she thought Belle was. Well, I was toldthe she was a "Dwarf Mutt." I just wish I knew which breeds thoughonder:


I want to get more pics up by this weekend. Depends on my sister- and her camera.



Chandielee and the Bunnies.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 14, 2007)

Awww, poor love-sick bunnies. Still, May 11thisn't too far away. I'm pleased Belle wasn't pregnant - makes lifesoooo much easier 

Jan


----------



## ChandieLee (Apr 14, 2007)

Yes, atleast May 11th isn't too far away.
Still, I can't help feeling sad.

My boyfriend and I decided that Belle needed a bath; I guess shedecided that it'd be fun to roll around in her litter box because shewas soaked with bunny pee :shock:

Well, I filled the bath tub a little bit with water (enough to wash herwith, but not too much so she wouldn't drown.) She was soo mad. Shewould stand on her feet occasionally to look over the side of the tub,and she even jumped on to the side of it. Then she calmed down a bit soI could wash her up. When I was bent lower to rinse her off, she jumpedonto my back, and I got completely soaked- and she just sat there! Icouldn't move her myself because I didn't want to hurt her and myboyfriend stood there, laughing at me.
When he finally picked her up and put her back in the tub where I couldfinish rinsing her off, she just stared at me, like "That's what youget."

Revenge of the Bunny, huh?

Now, she keeps giving me the butt.

:bunnybutt:


----------



## binkies (Apr 15, 2007)

Don't you just love buns with attitude! I can just see the whole bath time right now.


----------



## ChandieLee (Apr 15, 2007)

Lol her attitude is so much fun !
I find it so great to see that bunnies have their own personalities.
^_^ Necro is the complete opposite of Belle... he's sweet and shy,while Belle's got spunk and she's pretty much always in your face.


----------



## ChandieLee (Apr 15, 2007)

Bunny Belle just made my day! ^_^!!!

I left the living for a minute so I could put my dishes in the sink,and when I came back, she waiting for me at the door... something shehasn't done in couple of weeks, so I said to her playfully,"I'm gunna get you", so she started running and doing binkies and Ichased her. Then I walked away. I guess Belle still wanted to playbecause she came after me and nudged me, so I chased her again. Thatwent on for a good five minutes until I layed on the floor. She cameand groomed my hair, pulled my glasses off of my face and is now eatingsome hay. She's such a character 



Necro seems very lethargic today. I'm not sure if it's because it's a lazy, rainy day, but I'll keep an eye on him.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 16, 2007)

*Oh man that must have been so fun!*

*Hows Necro?*


----------



## ChandieLee (Apr 16, 2007)

Necro seems alot better today.
^_^ Lots of binkies from him actually.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 16, 2007)

Aww, that sounds so cute - isn't it great when bunnies want to play . Glad to hear Necro seems better!

Jan


----------



## ChandieLee (Apr 18, 2007)

I went to target today to by the NIC cubes and I built a nifty little play place ^_^

Reasoning; only one bunny can be out a time since Belle and Necro aresupposed to be seperated until 1 week after Belle's spay, soooo, Iwanted to build a little play place for one bunny to be able to play inwhile the other gets the run of the living room. That way their notcompletely confined. 
I thought this was a good idea, but I could be wrong.


Chandielee


----------



## ChandieLee (Apr 22, 2007)

So, I finally got a new camera... so an abundance of pictures! ^_^!!!!



Firstly Necro. ^_^













































And Miss Bunny Belle.


















































Necro somehow got out of his cage earlier (it probably wasn't closedproperly) and Belle pretty much violated him; it was so hard to get heroff of him though.  I think she may have hurt him a little. 
I can't wait to get Belle's spay over with so they don't have to be seperated.

Chandielee and the Buns.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 22, 2007)

Great pics - they are so cute.

Sorry to hear that Necro got hurt - is he doing OK?

Jan


----------



## ChandieLee (Apr 25, 2007)

Necro is actually doing fine- she just kinda bit him and wouldn't let go....
It's a dominance thing, right?


I got another picture of Belle.






Bunny Face; O_O.


----------



## kathryn303 (Apr 25, 2007)

They are both so cute! :shock:


----------



## binkies (Apr 25, 2007)

Belle must be the "man of the house" heheh


----------



## ChandieLee (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh, she's definitely the boss, heh.

I have a video of her now ^_^.
She's flirtin' with my boyfriend 






 Forgive me if I sound like a weirdo.


I have yet to get a video of Necro though. :? He's a very shy bunny.


----------



## binkies (Apr 26, 2007)

Look at her! She looks like a little dog begging for attention! How cute!!!


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 26, 2007)

Have you double checked Belle's sexlately? What she's doing looks very much like a male whowants to mate, I've only ever seen boys do that. I would do adouble check, and see if you can see testicles.

Although, just because I have never seen a girl do that kind of dance doesn't mean that the don't....

--Dawn


----------



## ChandieLee (Apr 26, 2007)

We just double checked, and she's a female. 
Maybe she's just very dominant.


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 26, 2007)

Interesting! My mom has an un-neuteredboy who does a similar little dance, but it ends with him trying tohump my hand. But the same circling and sniffing, almostidentical!

It really is cute though. 

Maybe she's just trying to figure out how to hump his hand to tell him she's boss?

--Dawn


----------



## ChandieLee (Apr 26, 2007)

lol That's most likely what she's doing, because she was humping his hand earlier.
It makes sense; she's is the bossiest little bunny I've ever seen.


----------



## ChandieLee (Apr 29, 2007)

Howdy.

I had to give Belle a "butt bath."

Her pee smells really bad... and strong... and she likes to sit in it :?

We took pictures... and a video...













She HATES bath time... she runs, kick, and grunt when she knows that it's time.

Here's the video:






She looks so stressed out... she probably was 

Is there any other way I can get her clean?



Belle's spay is coming up soon... May 11th.
I've been saving up, so my parents won't have to pay for it. 
I'd like to do this on my own since she's my bunny.
After her spay, I'd like to get Necro in for his pre-neuter check up, and then I can schedule it.

Speaking of Necro :?
He's still very shy.
He still won't come near me or my boyfriend (whom I got Necro for in the first place)
We've tried sitting on the floor, so he'll get curious and smell usmaybe, and he still won't come near us. Everytime one of us stands upor moves, he gets scared and runs in the opposite direction. Otherwise,if we just leave him alone, he'll run around like a happy little bunand do all the crazy little binkies. I'm just really confused. I'd lovefor this little guy to open up to us.


----------



## binkies (Apr 29, 2007)

If you need to clean her, maybe next time try the bath wipes? or just a sudsy wet washcloth on her rear?

She looks so ticked off, poor girl. But that is what she gets for being stinky!


----------



## ChandieLee (May 1, 2007)

Yes, Belle is very stinky, and it concerns me.
Like I said, I bathed her, and she still smells 
My whole living room smells funny now.
I posted about that though- and I was told that maybe her scent glands need to be cleaned. I hope that's it. 
I hope it's nothing really serious 



Here are a few more pictures of Belle. 

Here's Belle playing in my hair ^_^





Does she look a little over-weight?





"I'm ready for my close-up."





She reminds me of a ducky when she does this ^_^






I want to get more pictures of Necro, but the flash on the cameracompletely scares him stresses him out. Poor guy. Everything scares him

I won't give up on him though. 


I'm off to sleep now -_-z..z....z.......z..z


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2007)

How much does Belle weigh?


----------



## ChandieLee (May 3, 2007)

Belle is four pounds.


She's doing a tad better.
She's takin her antibiotics with barely any fuss, but she's still being picky about what she eats.
I found a new thing that loves though; dandelions ^_^.

I got a few pictures of Necro.
Explorin' the couch.




Little Mister and me.











He's actually starting to come out of his shell, slowly.
And I'll be getting him to the vet soon for his pre-neuter check-up.


Belle's spay is next Friday.
I'm just hoping she's eating better before then.

Chandielee


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2007)

Was just wondering. That is about the same as Elvis. I think they look alike.:bunnydance:


----------



## ChandieLee (May 3, 2007)

Yes, they do ^_^

I was thinking that before when I saw a picture of Elvis 

What breed is he?


----------



## ChandieLee (May 6, 2007)

Just thought I'd update a little...

Belle still won't really eat anything but her pellets, and she's beingextremely fussy with her antibiotics. She has even managed to kick thesyringe out of my hand :?
Her vet said if she still won't eat anything else, we'll have to try something else, and I wonder what that something else is?
You can't force feed a bunny... can you? It's not a very good thing to do, it seems.
She's not showing any signs of being sick. She's still very curious andin my face all the time. She just doesn't binky anymore 
Her spay is next Friday, and I'm hoping she'll stop being so picky after it.

Necro is fine and dandy. He hasn't a care in the world; he is a binky nut 
And he pretty much gets into everything. He managed to get on Belle'scage, which is like 2 and a half feet tall. I had no idea bunnies couldjump so high!.


And, I noticed, Belle is slightly bigger than my chihuahuas. 
She was much smaller than them when we got her.

No wonder they're afraid of her.


----------



## binkies (May 6, 2007)

Oh poor Necro. He looks terrified in those pictures. I guess you are right about the flash.

I don't have any advice for Belle, I have never went through medicalissues yet with my girls. Maybe a new post in your infirmary thread?


----------



## ChandieLee (May 7, 2007)

Luck is just not on my side.

I may have to re-schedule Belle's spay.
I was told that it was going to cost about $150... okay, no problem. I had planned on saving up, which I've done.
I should have $150, by next week, but I won't.
I apparantly owe my dad $50 :?
So, now, I'm down to $100.
I'd ask him if I could pay him back the week after, but he needs it right now, because he's on medical leave fom work...
Now, come to find out, Belle's spay is going to cost around $200. 
And I only have half of that now.
I did ask the vet if they accepted payment plans too, but they don't.

I wanted to get this done.
Belle and Necro have been seperated for a month, and I was lookingforward to re-bonding them soon, and I don't think that will happen now.
I still have a few days to figure something out..


----------



## JadeIcing (May 7, 2007)

*ChandieLee wrote: *


> Yes, they do ^_^
> 
> I was thinking that before when I saw a picture of Elvis
> 
> What breed is he?




Not sure here are some ideas....Whatbreed Am I? 

So Necro looks like my Connor and Belle looks like Elvis. Hehe


----------



## binkies (May 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry you are having rotten luck on thespay issue. :hug:It will work out, don't worry! All thingshappen for a reason.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 7, 2007)

*Ouch! That sucks. Considering it all Might want to just re-schedual it considering it is more than you expected. *



*How old is Necro? How much will it cost to get him fixed? *

*ChandieLee wrote: *


> Luck is just not on my side.
> 
> I may have to re-schedule Belle's spay.
> I was told that it was going to cost about $150... okay, no problem. I had planned on saving up, which I've done.
> ...


----------



## ec (May 7, 2007)

Chandie, has the vet sexed Belle? Between thevideo above (circling) plus your description of what sound likeretracted testicles in another thread, my guess is that she's not a she.

If that's the case, you may well have enough money to cover a neuter - they are cheaper than spays.

Re. mis-sexed bunnies, it happens all the time. Even really experiencedpeople can be wrong. (Ask TinysMom if you think I'm making this up! )

My bun was mis-sexed by the shelter staff - "he" became a "she" very quickly when it came time for the op.


----------



## ChandieLee (May 8, 2007)

Okay. I believe I've got the money problem solved for Belle's spay. *sigh* Yay 
My boyfriend (Kitsune-which is his "pen-name")said he'd lend me what Ineed for her spay, and that I can pay him back whenever I can. I reallyhate to borrow money... but I probably don't have any other choice.

As for Belle's sex, I've checked and re-checked, but I don't think itwould hurt for the vet to take a look again when I bring her in for thespay on Friday. I've noticed that quite a few bunnies from this forumhave had a visit from the Gender Fairy. 
I was wondering, can male bunnies have dewlaps, like females?


Lol, alot of bunnies look alike on this forum. ^_^

If I remember correctly, there's a thread in the photo-philes for look-alike bunnies.
Maybe we should add them too it. ^_^


----------



## JadeIcing (May 8, 2007)

Yes we should.


----------



## ChandieLee (Jun 28, 2007)

It's been awhile since I've posted.... I've been extremely busy.

I thought I should update about Necro and Belle... and re-post some pictures that aren't here anymore. 

Belle;







Ha, I can see up her nose XD.





























































And Necro 














































Belle+Necro 











Wanted 













Okay... now for the update...

uhm, nothing's changed really. Necro and Belle are doing great. However, the heat here is really unbarable. I have two fans near the cages and I'm constantly changing the forzen water bottles; the ice melts within an hour of taking it out of the freezer. The good thing is that I am keeping them cool though. They're both eating fine, drinking fine... well, Necro is eating more than he used to actually... which I'm happy about because I thought something may have been wrong with his little tummy... but all is well. Right now, I'm saving money for Necro's neuter...it's going to cost about $150 :?.... but I know it'll be worth it in the end, because he's spraying pretty much everything, lol.

Like I said, I have been extremely busy over the past couple of weeks, so I may not be on as often, but I will be on occasionally to update everyone on Belle and Necro.

Hope everyone is well.

Chandielee and the buns <333


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 28, 2007)

Aww, they are very cute! I love the pics of them snuggling!

BTW, I see there food has mix in it, those can be reeeallllyyy sugary. It would be best to get them on pellets that have ONLY pellets in them.

Silvie


----------



## ChandieLee (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Silvie I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 10, 2007)

Chandie where did you get Necro?


----------



## ChandieLee (Jul 11, 2007)

I got Necro from a breeder here in Mass.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 11, 2007)

ok. Was wondering. Connor I bought at Daves Pet Food City in Mass. I know they get there buns mostly from breeders.


----------



## ChandieLee (Jul 20, 2007)

Howdy 

I thought I'd let everyone know that Belle and Necro are fine; I haven't updated in awhile because I've been quite busy.
Necro will be getting neutured very soon seeing as how he 7 months old now. The breeder whom I got Necro from said that I should wait until he's about 7 months to neuter him, but I've done some reading and it seems like some male bunnies get neutered as early as 4 months. Does it depend on the breed?

Belle hasn't been as diva-like; she's a little less demanding but she's still in my face all the time  but I don't mind. She's also not as picky with her food anymore :biggrin2:

I do have new pictures, but I'll post them when I have more time.

Toodles.

Chandielee and the buns inkbouce:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 20, 2007)

*ChandieLee wrote: *


> Does it depend on the breed?



Hi there!I can't wait for the new pics, I hope you got some good ones of my Belle.

No, it doesn't matter what breed and 4 months is a fine age to have him neutered.


----------



## ChandieLee (Aug 6, 2007)

Howdy 
I thought it was time for an update, although there is nothing new.
Both Belle and Necro are doing great 
I do have new pictures, as I've said before, however, I'm having a hard tim getting them to upload. As soon as I've got them on photobucket, I'll post 'em here


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 6, 2007)

Yay! I need a video of my Belle. She's so cute.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 7, 2007)

They are both so adorable, and yes, we do need an update.

Wait, if Necro's a boy, and Belle is a girl, and they are both un-altered, how have they not had babies yet??


----------



## ChandieLee (Aug 8, 2007)

Here are some of the pictures I promised 































I do have more pictures... and a couple of video's, but I'm having a hard time getting them to upload. Until they cooperate, enjoy. :biggrin2:


----------



## ChandieLee (Aug 10, 2007)

Howdy.
I'm still having a hard time getting those pics and videos to upload from my camera >_<.... but, I did make this with Windows Movie Maker. I just hope it works.






If this works... Enjoy! :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:

edited; I was able to put the video on photobucket, so it should work now


----------



## ChandieLee (Oct 29, 2007)

It's been awhile. 
A small update..

Necro and Belle are doing fine... for the most part. 
Necro's having a problem with his teeth again. He got them trimmed last month, and they've already grown out pretty long. I'll be bringing him to the vet very soon.
I'm hoping to have pictures up by tonight or tomorrow morning. I'm still having problems with my camera :?.

Chandielee


----------



## ChandieLee (Nov 1, 2007)

I finally have some pictures! :biggrin2: Enjoy.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 1, 2007)

Love the new pics Chandie! There's my Belle! Love Necro too.


----------



## ChandieLee (Dec 5, 2007)

Just a small update for now.
Necro is feeling much better. I was concerned because he hadn't been eating well after the neuter, but he is fine.
Belle is doing good as well, but I think I may need to put her on a diet. :? She seems to be a bit chubby. 

On Saturday, I'm taking them to get their picture taken with Santa :biggrin2:. I will scan and post as soon as I get the picture back; there should be more pictures coming up soon.


----------



## ChandieLee (Dec 8, 2007)

Unfortunately, I am not able to take Belle and Necro to get their picture taken with Santa Claus. 
:grumpy: The van broke down again. It really stinks; I really have been looking forward to this all week. 
I guess I'm going to have to take my own Holiday pictures of the two of them; with a backdrop and decorations, but I'm taking a nap first.


----------



## ChandieLee (Dec 9, 2007)

I took some Christmas photos. 
They aren't the greatest, but I still like em'.








































































Enjoy!


----------



## ChandieLee (Dec 13, 2007)

I finally got a video of playing. Normally she'd stop playing once I start recording, but she didn't this time. :biggrin2: My next step is to get one of Necro.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 13, 2007)

That wasn't long enough:grumpy:! Belle is so darn cute, I love her tudiness:biggrin2:.

Great x-mas pics too. Are you going to enter the Holiday Hares contest? You should! Better hurry, it closes soon. *runs to check the date*-Dec. 16th.


----------



## ChandieLee (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello everyone. It has been a very long time since I have posted, and I apologize for that. My computer bit the dust, and until I can save enough money to buy a new one, Iwon't be on often at all. Despite alot of things that have gone wrong in my life during the last few months, the bunnies are still doing very well. They were kind of angry with me because I had to move them from the living room to my bedroom, but they have adjusted just fine. 

I wish I had some pictures to share with all of you.  But, until I can get my own computer,I'll have to wait to upload some.

I hope everyone is doing well.

Chandie Lee. Necro. Belle. :heartbeat:


----------

